# Games You've Bought and Never Played?



## spamurai (Dec 15, 2013)

I downloaded "Luigi's Mansion 2" from the eShop months ago... 

I still haven't even booted it up... It just sits there... on my 3DS desktop thingy... doing nothing xD

It's year of the Luigi everywhere except my 3DS xD


----------



## Farobi (Dec 15, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts 3DS. I stopped when Neku Sakuraba (??) appeared and I played TWEWY instead and then I forgot about this game lol.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 15, 2013)

Disney Epic Mickey

I think this should go in Gamer's Lounge.


----------



## spamurai (Dec 15, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Disney Epic Mickey
> 
> I think this should go in Gamer's Lounge.



oops, you're right. I forgot which board I was on when I posted the thread xD


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Dec 15, 2013)

I never bought a game and never played to it o.o


----------



## Mary (Dec 15, 2013)

People do that???!


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 15, 2013)

I bought OOT. I played it but I never beat it. I hated the Water Temple. I never played it again.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 15, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I bought OOT. I played it but I never beat it. I hated the Water Temple. I never played it again.



Everyone hates the Water Temple. It's the only reason I haven't bought the 3DS version.

I got Castlevania - Lords of Shadow: Mirror of Fate, but haven't really played much of it. I really should, but there was ACNL, then Pokemon.


----------



## flex51423 (Dec 15, 2013)

why buy and not play


----------



## radical6 (Dec 15, 2013)

the sims 3


----------



## locker (Dec 15, 2013)

Pokemon mystery dungeon on the 3ds


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 15, 2013)

Shin Megami Tensei IV because I've been busy with other games.


----------



## Ricardo (Dec 15, 2013)

Well my brother bought Cube World when it came out and he rarely played it. Waste of $20


----------



## Byngo (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't buy a game and not play it. However, I have bought some games and didn't play them much. Pokemon white is a game I bought and hardly played. I haven't cares for pokemon since that game~


----------



## CM Mark (Dec 15, 2013)

90% of the free games on my PS3 from being a PS+ member.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 15, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Kingdom Hearts 3DS. I stopped when Neku Sakuraba (??) appeared and I played TWEWY instead and then I forgot about this game lol.



The game was just bad.

KH3DS that is


----------



## SliceAndDice (Dec 19, 2013)

Lone Survivor, Alan Wake and To The Moon all sit in my Steam library untouched. xD Everyone that uses Steam probably knows how it is. Too many sales and too many great games. I just didn't have the time to play those.


----------



## Squeaky (Dec 22, 2013)

about 90% of my steam games LOL


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 22, 2013)

no

that's WASTEFUL


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 22, 2013)

tsundere said:


> the sims 3



speaking of this everytime i try to load it, it takes forever and then i dont want to play it.
--
Call of duty.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 22, 2013)

Super Mario Bros 3DS.

I can't be bothered going saving Peach all the time.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 22, 2013)

SliceAndDice said:


> Alan Wake



I bought that game maybe 6 months or so after it originally came out on the 360. Personally, I think it's way overrated. The story was kinda interesting, but the gameplay was so clunky and not fun at all.


----------



## DryLok (Dec 22, 2013)

I've never bought a game and not played it, but I have bought a game, played it, and never touched it again due to horrible game play. _I'm looking at you Quest 64..._


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 22, 2013)

Had Kid Icarus uprising since launch and still havent played it!!
i will one day!


----------



## unravel (Dec 22, 2013)

*3DS*
HM: ANW- Year 1 Fall
Pokemon Rumble Blast- Curse you sister why did you even bought this??? (It's boring tbh I never played this game)
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon- Stopped where uhhh I forgot

Most DS/PC games I have I finished it except Devil Survivor 2, Inazuma Eleven 1 and 2, Children of Mana and Final Fantasy 3 (curse you DSi update!!!)  =w=



Gizmodo said:


> Had Kid Icarus uprising since launch and still havent played it!!
> i will one day!



I've finished that game you should play it because it's damn hilarious and fun playing online is awesome you know =w=


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 22, 2013)

Shadow the Hedgehog for the Gamecube...

I was ruffling through games a few days ago and found it.


----------



## Levi (Dec 22, 2013)

Legend of Zelda 3ds version..


----------



## puppy (Dec 22, 2013)

i did one sitting of harvest moon a new beginning even though ive had it for 3 weeks


----------



## Farobi (Dec 22, 2013)

Also I bought the Steam Humble Bundle (includes *9 PC games*, including The Sims 3, Battlefield 3, Dead Space & Dead Space 3, Mirror's Edge, Command & Conquer: Red Alert, Populous, and Burnout Paradise) for $5. Only played Medal of Honor cause I'm waiting to get a good computer to play them on.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 22, 2013)

Final Fantasy XIII-2. I got it for Christmas last year and I have been meaning to play it because people do say it's a step up from XIII but I just can't be bothered, o-oops. ;; 

Sonic Generations also. I've played it twice but couldn't get into it (the one for the 3DS). Same with Rayman 3D... It was so glitchy so I got so fed up with it I just gave up on it about half an hour into the game because my game had already glitched out meaning I couldn't access a certain level that would allow me to advance, so I had to restart and I just couldn't be bothered. But the only difference being is that I HAVE played those two, just not for long...


----------



## Julum (Dec 22, 2013)

Super Mario Bros. 2
I got invited to participate in the Hearthstone beta months ago, but I still have never played it.
That's all I can really think of.
And I know these don't really count because I didn't buy them, but I have several Half-Life 2 mods I've installed and never played.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 22, 2013)

My friend gifted me a beta to a game called Windborne on Steam a few weeks ago. I downloaded it, played it for 5 minutes, shut it down. It sucked, man.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

puppy said:


> i did one sitting of harvest moon a new beginning even though ive had it for 3 weeks



This is reasonable though, considering the *month long tutorial of hell*.


----------



## Peoki (Dec 23, 2013)

Shin Megami Tensei IV and Hakuoki: Memories of the Shinsengumi. Technically Pokemon X as well since I rushed through the main story to play ALBW. lol e_e


----------



## Meira (Dec 25, 2013)

Zelda Link Between Worlds
I should really start playing it. I heard it's really good


----------



## Dembonez19 (Dec 25, 2013)

I still haven't played Kirby's Epic Yarn or Super Mario RPG after owning them for more than a year. I recently bought Uncharted: Drake's Fortune as well and haven't played it.


----------



## unravel (Dec 25, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Also I bought the Steam Humble Bundle (includes *9 PC games*, including The Sims 3, Battlefield 3, Dead Space & Dead Space 3, Mirror's Edge, Command & Conquer: Red Alert, Populous, and Burnout Paradise) for $5. Only played Medal of Honor cause I'm waiting to get a good computer to play them on.



Mirror's Edge and Burnout Paradise!!! Uhhh you friking sajkdfask Guys please lynch Farobi when Mafia IV starts thank you


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 25, 2013)

I bought the sims apartment pets for the ds but I played it once and got so bored because it is just such a bad game. I don't think I haven't played any other game in my house(probably 51 wii/wii u games now and around 28 3ds/ds games)

Edit: Oh now I can add my 1 xbox 360 game! I have played it though and I thoroughly enjoy it!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 25, 2013)

Quite a few games, usually for the cheap. Blame steam sales.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Dec 26, 2013)

Actually, some of them I played, but ditched them. Here's a list:

Harvest Moon ANB: For those of you who read the ANB thread, you know why I ditched this.

KH 358/2 Days: I know this is a great game and all, but I got this game on a random trip to the mall. You know, you go the the mall, go the GameStop, and find a game. Nothing was bad about this game though. 

The Sims 3: It was okay. I got bored and used the Motherlode cheat. Who hasn't used that cheat? Not getting Sims 4 in a while, my tablet PC isn't compatible.

Any Mario Wii Game: The Platformers get hard for me halfway through the game. The sports games are fairly easy, baseball especially.

Mario Tennis Open: I ditched this after a couple of tournaments. No storyline or anything. Really, Nintendo?

Wii U Release Games: I honestly don't know why I ditched these games. Nintendo Land isn't really a game you can "finish," per se. I never finished all of the races in Sega Racing Transformed. Mario Bros Wii U was explained already.


----------



## xxLollyxx (Dec 26, 2013)

Pokemon Rumble for the 3DS. I played it a bit and mehh couldn't get into it. I never bothered to play it again.


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations. Been busy but I promise I'll get to it this break..


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Jan 1, 2014)

Klinkguin said:


> I bought the sims apartment pets for the ds but I played it once and got so bored because it is just such a bad game. I don't think I haven't played any other game in my house(probably 51 wii/wii u games now and around 28 3ds/ds games)
> 
> Edit: Oh now I can add my 1 xbox 360 game! I have played it though and I thoroughly enjoy it!



I bought Sims Apartment Pets...and played it for about 3 minutes...


----------



## Cress (Jan 1, 2014)

GoPlay City Sports for the Wii. I think I loaded it up once but I didn't actually play any of the game. Pretty sure I sold it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Suave_Spencer said:


> Everyone hates the Water Temple. It's the only reason I haven't bought the 3DS version.



Strangely, I LIKED the Water Temple on the 3DS version since they fixed the boot thing.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 1, 2014)

Hmmm...
I think I would love the Water Temple.
Anyways, I was looking for Pok?mon Gold to play for nostalgia, and I found a WWE Gameboy game.
I didn't know it existed, let alone I had it!


----------



## Prothervents (Jan 2, 2014)

I have at least two dozen games I've purchased over the years and have yet to play. I'd say it's very common.


----------



## Alyx (Jan 9, 2014)

I bought Guitar Hero, Wii Fit, and Super Mario Galaxy and never played them.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 9, 2014)

I got star Fox 64 3D  two Christmas's ago and still haven't played it. And I got kid icarus a long time ago and played it for 5 minutes and hated it. It threw you straight into the game and I couldn't focus on the action and the dialogue at the same time.

Also every game I download from the eshop I never complete. I dunno why.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 9, 2014)

Chivalry Medieval Warfare.

Played one game with my Brother, Haven't played ever since. ._.


----------



## Miss Renee (Jan 9, 2014)

I buy N64 games in bulk so there are a lot in my collection that I haven't played yet.

To name a few: 
Ready to Rumble Boxing 2
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 
Army Men - Sarge's Heroes 2


----------



## berricyava (Jan 10, 2014)

There are games I downloaded for free but never played but never was there a time where I paid and never played.


----------



## juneau (Jan 10, 2014)

Dead Space 3, Medal of Honor... too many. They're usually Steam sales or Humble Bundles, where I'll buy a bundle for one game then not touch the other five that came with it. :c


----------



## Cou (Jan 11, 2014)

Recently bought Sims 3 Starter Pack but lame ass OS 10.5.8 won't let me download it but on the package it said OS 10.5.8+. I really really wanna play sims though :c Especially with Seasons... ughhh


----------



## GrayScreen (Feb 11, 2014)

Never played? No. Not if I've bought them. I do extensive research on games before I buy them so I don't waste any money on something I didn't really want. I do have a few games that I haven't really played much though, like Dishonored and Shadows of the Damned because they're to hard for me...


----------



## Bui (Feb 12, 2014)

The original Legend of Zelda on Wii Virtual Console. I played it for about 10 minutes, got bored, and haven't touched it since. I also got Link to the Past on Wii Virtual Console from Club Nintendo, but I haven't played that much, either.

As for games I've bought but never played, I haven't bought a single game that I haven't played at least once.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2014)

Hometown Story. I played it for like 10 minutes. >.> I feel bad for getting it.


----------



## Piroshi (Feb 12, 2014)

I think the only game I never played at all was Left 4 Dead 2 but that's because I got it when it was free on Steam. I've never bought a game and not played it. However, there are a lot of games I've bought and only played a little bit. Atelier Iris (I'll get around to playing more eventually), Radiata Stories, Wild Arms 3, Shining Tears, Jet Force Gemini, and also Tales of Symphonia, but that's because my Gamecube would randomly stop reading it. I don't know if the game is scratched or if there's a problem with my GC, and I've yet to try it in my Wii to know for sure.


----------



## saymyname (Feb 12, 2014)

95% of my steam library lol.

Those sales are deadly.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2014)

Brink.. lol mostly got it super cheap and because to have something on my steam besides Portal 2 when I was new there. 

and Starcraft II. I loved the first but never got to play II so it's in my locker.

And a bunch of steam games. xD


----------



## Cudon (Feb 12, 2014)

I bought FF 13, played it for a hour or two. Never played it after that. Sadly that was my first FF experience, which has made me pretty uninterested in the rest of the FF games. Even though I'm aware of how good the earlier ones are.

And a few steam games my friend bought me for no reason whatsoever..


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 12, 2014)

I bought Max Payne 3 and L.A. Noire during one of the Steam sales, and both of them fail to launch when every other game I have works fine, so in my defense, it's not because I was never interested. >3>;


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 18, 2014)

Final Fantasy XIII-2. Oops. I got it for Christmas in 2012 and I haven't even taken it out of the wrapping. Amnesia: The Dark Descent, too. A friend gifted it to me in Christmas 2012 and I still haven't even played it. The Last Remnant (if this one even counts) on Steam. I think I played it for half an hour and then kinda got distracted. ^^"


----------



## nekosync (Feb 18, 2014)

Mirror's Edge.

I was pretty young, and my brothers told me it was a terrible game because it was in first person, so I sold it. I wish I didn't listen to them. :c


----------



## twerkstrider (Feb 18, 2014)

final fantasy xiii-2 and epic mickey. actually, i played the first few minutes of the epic mickey tutorial but then the power went out and i never played it again.........


----------



## cIementine (Feb 18, 2014)

Epic mickey power of illusion


----------



## VillageDweller (Feb 18, 2014)

Bravely Default.

I really want to get to it, but I've been really busy and now I'm pre-occupied with restarting NL to get my stuff out of my friends town + I want to finish Pokemon Platinum before the Pokebank free trial time is over so I can transfer everything over in time.


----------



## tealseer (Feb 18, 2014)

I have so many games I've bought and never played but I think Tales of Graces takes the cake. It's still wrapped in plastic and I bought it two years ago lmao (I'm going to play it soon enough but games)


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Epic mickey :'D


----------



## jolokia (Feb 18, 2014)

I bought Sonic Heroes and turned it off halfway through Team Rose's intro, which must be the fastest ragequit ever. My brother tried it later on and got to some sort of upside-downey castle level before giving up in disgust. That monstrosity put us both off Sonic for good.


----------



## reyy (Feb 18, 2014)

Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns.
'Nuff said.


----------



## Pixlplume (Feb 18, 2014)

Pandora's Tower, Rune Factory 4, Harvest Moon: A New Beginning...
*sigh*... school.


----------



## Hot (Feb 18, 2014)

Pokemon X, The Last of Us, The Walking Dead (None of the episodes, whatsoever), and Ni No Kuni.


----------



## courtky (Feb 18, 2014)

I bought the Uncharted series for my brother and I but he has yet to play it and so do I. He's not even busy, just has too may games atm.


----------



## Flop (Feb 18, 2014)

Dead Space 1 and 2


Too freaked out to even try


----------



## Mary (Feb 18, 2014)

Paper Mario Sticker Star. I only played it once. Much boring.


----------



## Nightray (Feb 19, 2014)

Final Fantasy 13, played it a couple of time but since my tv at the time was so crappy I just gave up :L


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 19, 2014)

The legend of zelds a link between worlds >~< Im just kinda over the zelds series now..


----------



## Mariah (Feb 20, 2014)

Final Fantasy XII. I played for like twenty minutes.


----------



## vodkasmizmar (Feb 20, 2014)

My bf bought me a Zelda DS, packaged with the game. He's beaten it, but I barely touched it (like 30min into the game). He bought himself a Mario/Luigi DS, packaged with Mario & Luigi Dream Team. He's never played it and neither have I.

As for games we've bought:
-I never played Kingdom Hearts, which was bought for me. In fact, I only opened it for the Nintendo Code. I still haven't played it.
-I played maybe 30 minutes to an hour of Cooking Mama: Kitchen Magic. He bought this as a "surprise!" gift for me.
-He bought Donkey Kong and Mario World for himself and barely played either.

That's just the DS ...

He has a PS3 with the online club or whatever and he gets free games all the time. He downloads them, just never plays. We also have a PS4. We've mostly played Marvel Lego on it. He got the Call of Duty and Assassin's Creed upgrades from PS3 to PS4 for $10 each, but has never played them. I THINK we paid (alternative: free) for the game Flower for PS4, but we've barely played it as well.

I know that most of the games we haven't played are supposed to be really good games. Just that we never seem to have the interest in playing them.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Feb 20, 2014)

Mario Tennis. I bought it for my husband for Christmas and I just can't bring myself to play it. I hate sports games and sports, in general, so that probably has a good deal to do with it.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 20, 2014)

My Legend of Zelda Link between the World. I have too many other games to play and haven't even start this yet lols~


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 20, 2014)

Scribble Nauts Unlimited. As soon as the farmer asked to help him, I threw the game into a closet, a closet of darkness and heat.. ness..


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 20, 2014)

Kingdom hearts.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 20, 2014)

flex51423 said:


> why buy and not play



Well if you're like me and you're an absolute moron, you thought it would be smart to purchase 3 games from a UK 3DS promotion in which you could get a fourth three (in my case I chose animal crossing). I bought Luigi's mansion, DK and Pokemon mystery dungeon, so I received my DL code for animal crossing a few hours before everybody else.

Played about 3 minutes of mystery dungeon and then remembered that I hated it on the DS.


----------



## bellasophie (Feb 21, 2014)

I bought FIFA 14 but unable to play because my pc VGA card is not supporting, will planning to buy NVIDIA GeForce 6800GT with 256 MB VRAM.


----------



## Mizu (Feb 21, 2014)

Well I have an R4 for the DS (Cheap I know, shh.) and I downloaded Pokemon Black 2. When they announced that there will be a pokemon bank for the 3DS, I bought Pokemon Black 2 so I can transfer my old pokemon from my R4 over to the actual Black 2 cartridge and then pokemon bank them to Pokemon Y. The reason why I haven't played? I don't want to play Pokemon Black 2 for the 3rd time starting from scratch, I'm way too lazy at this point of wanting to do that.


----------



## Sloom (Feb 21, 2014)

Pikmin 2


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 21, 2014)

Epic Mickey, City Folk, and every single Wii game I own besides those two.


----------



## seanrc (Feb 21, 2014)

Well...I don't really like City Folk... hate shield activate! ))))))


----------



## Brendino (Feb 21, 2014)

Considering how much I liked Mass Effect 2, I figured I'd pick up 3, but still haven't played it to this day. I also have Red Dead Redemption, which I haven't touched outside of a bit of online play.


----------



## Alfira (Feb 23, 2014)

Well i bought Record of the agarest war zero but it's still sitting there i played it for like 3 seconds haven't touched it since and i also have the mass effect trilogy i started played like 10 minutes and never finshed


----------



## Libra (Feb 26, 2014)

Some chess game I can't even remember the correct name of (probably something like Chess Master, I guess?) for the DS. I know the basics of chess and it seemed like an interesting game to learn how to really play, but I just could never bring myself to play it (I'm not good at planning ahead and such, something you need to do when playing chess). Then some kind of Professor Layton clone I can't remember the name of either. I bought it since it was cheap but I have yet to play it. Also a hidden object search game thingy that I would have played if I hadn't been frustrated with a similar game, LOL. I just don't like games where you need a walk-through to advance or find whatever it is you're missing. -_-'


----------



## Kaitrock (Feb 27, 2014)

I bought Skyrim, played for a while and never got into it. My dad plays it now though


----------



## Alyx (Mar 1, 2014)

Just recently bought Just Dance 2014 and holding the controller in the required way hurts my wrist.


----------



## kite (Mar 2, 2014)

Project x Zone, Luigi's Mansion, Code of Princess, Epic Mickey, and some others I don't remember because I barely touched them.

It just happened that they weren't interesting enough to me... I traded in some, but I'll sell the others because Gamestop doesn't reimburse enough.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Mar 4, 2014)

Mario Party Island Tour. I have had it for almost 3 months and barely touched it, only 5 hours of gameplay.


----------



## Torysocks (Mar 5, 2014)

Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Pandora's Tower
The Last Story

They're all in their original shrink wrap too xD
I have too many games I haven't finished u nu


----------



## Wii8461 (Mar 5, 2014)

Fire Emblem: Awakening...  I know I'm cruel.


----------



## LadyScion (Mar 5, 2014)

Call of Duty: Ghost...Played it twice and now it just collects dust.


----------



## nekosync (Mar 5, 2014)

Wii8461 said:


> Fire Emblem: Awakening...  I know I'm cruel.



Aww, a shame. That game almost made me cry; great storyline & gameplay.


----------



## SereneMidnight (Mar 5, 2014)

I bought a bunch of stuff via Humble Bundles that I just haven't started for one reason or another.


----------



## Wii8461 (Mar 6, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Aww, a shame. That game almost made me cry; great storyline & gameplay.


Yeah I heard it was amazing. Everyone I talked to said it was well worth the money. I just haven't had the feel for it yet. I don't want to force myself to play a game that I'm not ready to play, that would ruin my experience, especially when the game is said to be as good as this one.


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 6, 2014)

Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds. 

I tend to get really lazy with all my LoZ games and stop for an uber long time... or I stop because it's an annoying part (i.e. shadow realm and whatever) @_@


----------



## Wii8461 (Mar 6, 2014)

graceyface said:


> Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds.
> 
> I tend to get really lazy with all my LoZ games and stop for an uber long time... or I stop because it's an annoying part (i.e. shadow realm and whatever) @_@



Oh yeah I forgot to mention that. I also got ALBW too and haven't played it yet. I have thought about it a couple times. I'm waiting for the right moment, when I have lots of free time.

My friend describes this game as "sexy"... I guess she really likes it.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Mar 6, 2014)

Guild Wars 2........ I played it for a little while but not nearly enough to justify how much it cost.


----------



## Chiarasu (Mar 9, 2014)

Pokemon Black- I picked it up again this year for poke-transfer and that was it.


----------



## catrina (Mar 9, 2014)

sims 3 for 3ds. i don't know what i was thinking when i bought it. i guess it was really cheap? dunno.


----------



## Hot (Mar 9, 2014)

GTA V. .


----------



## milly (Mar 9, 2014)

I got The Witcher 2 which is still sitting there waiting to be played.


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 15, 2014)

I have played every game that I have bought with my own money! But if you get a bad game as a gift or for free then it sometimes makes sense


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Mar 16, 2014)

That sticker Mario game for the 3ds lol never touched it


----------



## Farobi (Mar 17, 2014)

I cant play fire emblem awakening for some reason


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Mar 22, 2014)

Paper Mario: Sticker Star...


----------



## Darumy (Mar 22, 2014)

Atelier Rorona and Killzone 3.


My sister booted up Rorona and it...looked horribly boring. Killzone just because I dislike FPS but got it for cheap at a garage sale 8'D /tps fan


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 22, 2014)

I bought Ocarina of Time for my old 3DS and couldn't get into it on the small screen, and didn't end up playing it much. Thinking about trying it again on the bigger one though.


----------



## Trio4meo (Mar 22, 2014)

scribble noughts....my mum bought it and I didnt even played it


----------



## Micah (Mar 22, 2014)

Fallout 3...and just about everything on my Steam library.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 22, 2014)

I have over 700 games on Steam, and I've only played maybe 30-40 of them, let alone any of them for a decent amount of time. My 2 most played are Terraria and Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2014)

Like.. Frozen Synapse, The Ship and random games I have on my Steam..

For consoles in general.. I'd says some weird NES game I bought..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wii8461 said:


> Fire Emblem: Awakening...  I know I'm cruel.



It sucks if you ask me :/ Played like one hours then I sold it back with Tales of the Abyss which also sucks, both voice acting and gameplay.


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 25, 2014)

LoZ: A Link between Worlds.
Never played it yet. I don't know why, I just don't pick it up over other games. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2014)

^this didn't look appealing at all.

ALttP is.. overrated


----------

